# Pop Shoppe - Quick Read



## JKL (Dec 5, 2020)

Growing up in the 70's this brand was a big deal.
Very nostalgic brand for me. 
I came across this link and figured I would share.






						TVO Today | Current Affairs Journalism, Documentaries and Podcasts
					






					www.tvo.org


----------



## embe (Dec 5, 2020)

Interesting.  I remember these and the store cooler that had the bottle opener on the side so that there was no delay


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 7, 2020)




----------



## RCO (Dec 8, 2020)

there is a number of different modern pop shoppe bottles out there , I sometimes find them in parks or such . I don't know if any of them will become collectable or at least not for a while . depends if your willing to store them for the next 20 years until they do . 

I've seen those alcoholic pop shoppe before , not sure if they still sell them or if they were more from 2018-19 

can recall buying pop shoppe at the Zellers here when it was still open around 2010 , slightly different bottles than there using now , they had a metal rack and different flavours


----------



## Canadacan (Dec 8, 2020)

RCO said:


> there is a number of different modern pop shoppe bottles out there , I sometimes find them in parks or such . I don't know if any of them will become collectable or at least not for a while . depends if your willing to store them for the next 20 years until they do .
> 
> I've seen those alcoholic pop shoppe before , not sure if they still sell them or if they were more from 2018-19
> 
> can recall buying pop shoppe at the Zellers here when it was still open around 2010 , slightly different bottles than there using now , they had a metal rack and different flavours


The cans are current.


----------



## iggyworf (Dec 8, 2020)

Funny thing, I just posted some Chapmans bottles from Michigan. And there is a Canadian co with same name. There is also a 'Pop Shop' brand from Port Huron Mi. I have a few of the bottles. Not exact but almost.


----------



## JKL (Dec 8, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> Funny thing, I just posted some Chapmans bottles from Michigan. And there is a Canadian co with same name. There is also a 'Pop Shop' brand from Port Huron Mi. I have a few of the bottles. Not exact but almost.
> 
> View attachment 215301


I'll bet there was a Pop Shoppe franchise right across the St Clair River in Sarnia from where that bottle of yours was filled.  Not related but pretty similar.


----------



## JKL (Dec 8, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> The cans are current.


Here is a Pop Shoppe Hard Soda currently listed at the Ontario Liquor Store.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 8, 2020)

iggyworf said:


> Funny thing, I just posted some Chapmans bottles from Michigan. And there is a Canadian co with same name. There is also a 'Pop Shop' brand from Port Huron Mi. I have a few of the bottles. Not exact but almost.
> 
> View attachment 215301


There's a Pop Shop from Vancouver as well, which I'm pretty sure is unrelated to the national chain.


----------



## RCO (Dec 8, 2020)

Canadacan said:


> The cans are current.



the LCBO here has so many different cans of alcoholic beverages available I can't keep track what is out there anymore . 

there was also a shortage of some brands that came in cans this year so maybe it was one of the brands effected and so it appeared less


----------



## RCO (Dec 8, 2020)

CanadianBottles said:


> There's a Pop Shop from Vancouver as well, which I'm pretty sure is unrelated to the national chain.
> View attachment 215306



never seen one before and definitely not related , also spelled pop shop not pop shoppe , the bottle appears to be 50's or 60's era most likely , so just before the Ontario one came out


----------



## JKL (Dec 8, 2020)

Here are a few of the Pop Shoppe bottles I have.
The three on the left are Canadian bottles while the stubby on the right is a US bottle.
The back of that bottle says
Central Florida Beverages Inc
Winter Park Florida

Bottled under authority of
Pop Shoppes of America Inc.
Denver Colorado

Last picture is a selection of the current Pop Shoppe offerings.  I decided to keep them just because they were soda bottles.
Saved these from a recycle bin at a company BBQ 2 summers ago.


----------



## RCO (Dec 9, 2020)

JKL said:


> Here are a few of the Pop Shoppe bottles I have.
> The three on the left are Canadian bottles while the stubby on the right is a US bottle.
> The back of that bottle says
> Central Florida Beverages Inc
> ...



I've found that stubby pop shoppe before , a couple times actually , the ones found swimming usually had no colour but 1 I found outdoors in the woods did 

found this one in Barrie Ont , used to be a nice patch of hardwoods near the 400 near Molson park , was mostly cut down a couple years ago to build a new overpass which is almost finished 

its the stubby version with ml/oz , pop shoppe of Canada London


----------



## RCO (Dec 9, 2020)

also found these 4 pop shoppe bottles in the garage , 3 of them I'm assuming are very common , 

is a black cherry and cream soda in newer looking bottles , believe I found them at least 2 summers ago as they've been there for a little while and an older colour faded stubby I found swimming 

but the first bottle on the left does seem very odd , its for Pop shoppe diet ( can't read the label but says diet cream soda )  

recall that I found it in a park around fall 2017 but it appeared to have been there at least a few years before that , which might give as idea as to when it was used 

don't recall seeing diet pop shoppe before , had saved it at the time cause it seemed unusual and not sure if I've ever found another diet one but don't think so , the bottle is also slightly different than other 2 a bit shorter and wider


----------



## RCO (Dec 12, 2020)

I noticed they have pop shoppe at the dollar tree now , had some flavours - pineapple , black cherry , root beer and a new one cotton candy ( almost a light bluish colour ) , I didn't buy any but might get a root beet next time 

also usually have some at the mac's / circle k downtown , recall they had orange , lime , grape and maybe a couple others ? but they likely charge a lot more for a bottle than dollar store


----------



## cokemanracer (Dec 25, 2020)

Hello all

New member, I've collected commemorative soft drink bottles since the 1970s and ACL's for the past ten years or so. Had these three Pop Shoppe bottles in my collection for several years.  Found the Orlando bottle in an antique shop in Georgia in the mid 1980s and the other two in shops during travels. These are the only three Pop Shoppe commemorative bottles I've seen, but probably others out there.  They're not for sale or trade but wanted to share on the site.

I remember in the 1970s when Pop Shoppe opened a store in Bloomington Indiana, just across the parking lot from the grocery store I was working at. My first job was sorting returned pop bottles and I had just begun my bottle collecting hobby. Really liked the Pop Shoppe flavors, but the store didn't last very long, maybe a year or so.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 3, 2021)

Here are some Pop Shoppe adverts from the 1970s. Not sure if winning a Ford Pinto was a plus, though. lol! Retired Toronto Maple Leaf winger, Eddie Shack, a fan-favourite (one of mine, too), was the face of the company as its spokesman. Clear the track, here comes Eddie Shack! By the way, for those who don't know hockey, Shack's waylaying of his opponent -- Shack's the jumper in the pic -- was a two-minute interference penalty.


----------



## JKL (Jan 3, 2021)

Those are great ads!
RIP Eddie Shack.  Past away in July this year.


----------



## mctaggart67 (Jan 3, 2021)

JKL said:


> Those are great ads!
> RIP Eddie Shack.  Past away in July this year.


Thanks. I met him at his Toronto Christmas tree yard. Awesome moment, on account of his over the top personality and genuine friendliness.


----------



## RCO (Feb 6, 2021)

i noticed there is a green pop shoppe quart on ebay , don't think its been posted yet or any green ones 

on back " pop shoppe of Canada ltd London Ontario "  

30 fl oz / 0.85 litre


----------

